# Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?



## tatACC (13. Dezember 2018)

*Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Hey, 
mein alter Lenovo ThinkPad x230 hat nach 6 Jahren leider seinen Geist aufgegeben, war sehr zufrieden damit, jetzt brauch ich was Neues. Hab schon etliche Stunden nun damit verbracht zu recherchieren welches Modell für mich das Richtige ist. Nur ist das alles nicht so einfach da es zuviel Auswahl gibt und die meisten Modelle 1 oder 2 Negativpunkte haben die ich eher nicht haben will wenn ich mir einen neuen Laptop kaufe bzw. haufenweise Extras die ich nicht brauche dann dadurch aber den Preis unnötig in die Höhe treiben.
evtl. könnt ihr mir ja ein klein wenig bei meiner Kaufentscheidung helfen 

Budget:
  bis 2000€ (kann aber auch gern unter 1000€ insofern es passt)

Anwendungsbereich:
 Studium(Informatik), Programmieren in diveren sprachen wie C++, Java, Python, Scala, php, ...
 Schreiben von Hausarbeiten, Recherche im Internet, üblicher Office krams.
 Schauen von Filmen/Serien via Stream, wenn man mal ne Pause braucht.

Bildschirmgröße:  13.3 - 15.4 Zoll
so 14 Zoll wär vermutlich das idealle Mittelmaß zwischen, "kann ich gut mit mir rumschleppen" und "kann man noch relativ unkompliziert mit arbeiten"

Bildschirmauflösung:  ab 1920x1080
gerne auch  4K Display weil ich persönlich subjektiv wahrgenommen schon nen Unterschied merke, allerdings sind da die Farben scheinbar nicht so toll, weswegen nen gutes 1920x1080 Display die geringere Pixeldichte durch andere Qualitäten scheinbar ausgleichen kann vom  seh und lese Komfort her.
Generell ist mir das Display vermutlich der wichtigste Punkt bei der Kaufentscheiben, das sollte möglichst toll sein.(hell, tolle Farben, hohe dpi)

Glare/Matt: Im grunde egal 
Mit ner Neigung zu Glare, da ich eh gern nen recht helles Display hätte was ja bei externer Lichteinwirkung zumindest etwas entgegen steuern sollte. Ansonsten werd ich damit eh fast nie im Sonnenlicht draußen arbeiten wollen.

Akkulaufzeit: so ca 5h im normalen Betrieb reicht eigl.. Steckdosen sind ja recht weit verbreitet mitlerweile.

Gewicht: nicht so wichtig, klar gerne so leicht wie möglich, hat aber keine Priorität, ich sag einfach mal unter 2 Kilo

Besondere Anforderungen:

- Also von der Rechnenpower muss das jetzt kein Monster sein. Wichtig is mir im Grunde nur flüßiges arbeiten im normalen Betrieb. Das Code schnell kompiliert wird, ich gern auch mal LINUX über ne VM laufen lassen kann und ich enspannt Full HD Filme drauf gucken kann. Mehr nicht. Klar ist das je hochauflösender das Display je höher auch der Bedarf an stärkerer Hardware. Spielen möchte ich damit nicht.
- Arbeitsspeicher sollte denke bei mindestens 8 GB liegen. Bei der Festplatte möchte ich nur ne SSD drin haben, keine HDD, reicht auch wenns nur 256 oder 512 GB sind.
- Austoß von Emissionen ist mir mittel bis sehr wichtig. Der Laptop sollte auch mal 90 Minuten auf meinen Schoß liegen können ohne das es unangenehm warm wird und wenn ich in der Bibliothek oder im Seminar sitze sollte es wegen dem hohem Geräuschpegel nicht alle um mich herum nerven oder beim Filme schauen mich selbst.
- Ab, ich sag mal, 1000€ Preisklasse wär mir dann auch ne gute bis sehr gute Verarbeitung wichtig. Soll ja dann auch eine Weile halten.
- Von der Ausstattung bin ich nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. 2-3 USB 3.0 Anschlüßse reichen im Grunde aus, noch Bluetooth, WLAN und HDMI Anschluss. Dann bin ich eigl. auch schon zu frieden, evtl noch ein normaler Anschluß für ein Netzwerkkabel, Klinke für Headset und vielleicht Thunderbold wären noch ganz nett. Extra Kram wie LTE Modul, Fingerabdruck, gute Lautsprecher oder ne tolle WebCam sind mir eher recht egal.
- Tastatur muss gut sein da ich viel drauf Tippen werde.(Hauptsächlich Programmieren)

Nun der Punkt wo ich mich besonders schwer tue, ich hätte gern nen Display mit Touchscreen entweder zum Umklappen oder wie beim Microsoft Surface Book auch zum abnehmen. Wichtig is mir aber das das Gerät vordergründig nen Laptop ist und kein Tablet was noch nen bissel mehr kann. Die Idee wäre damit z.B. in Vorlesungen direkt auf dem Display im Skript mitschreiben zu können oder generell Skripte, Paper und eBooks drauf zu lesen, letzteres vorallem weil das mir teils ersparen könnte die ganzen vielen schweren Bücher mit mir rumzuschleppen.
Bei meiner eigenen Recherche hat sich mir jetzt nun vermehrt die Frage gestellt ob es nicht günstiger und evtl. sinnvoller wär mir nen günstigeren Laptop zu kaufen ohne Touchscreen und dann seperat noch nen Tablet was Primär zum Lesen und Schreiben dann da wär.

Womit ich bisher liebäugle sind folgende Geräte:

HP EliteBook x360 1030 G3 ( wär bisher her der favorit und wär für ca 1400€ zu haben)
Dell XPS 13 2in1
Microsoft Surface Book 2
oder noch nen paar modelle von Lenovo, wobei ich da nicht ganz checke was konkret der Unterschied zwischen all den vielen verschiedenen Modellen ist und grad auf Amazon zB dort sehr oft negative Bewertungen zu finden sind.


Na gut, ich hoffe das ist jetzt alles ausführlich genug und ihr könnt mir entweder konkrete Laptops vorschlagen(kann ja auch sein was ich schon in meiner jetztigen Vorauswahl habe) bzw. mir eure Meinung sagen ob nen convertable für mich überhaupt sinnvoll ist. Nen Ggtes Tablet mitn guten Display gibst ja auch schon für ca 300€.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Lies Dir mal dieses Test durch, Derivate mit i5-7200U gibt es immer wieder für 800,-€
Convertible mit Stift ist klasse, um handschriftlich zu scheiben. In immer mehr 
Vorlesungen herrscht Laptop-Verbot, weil die Dinger nerven., Ein liegendes Convertible
wird dann trotzdem toleriert, weil es nichts anderes als ein Block ist.
Test Toshiba Portege X20W (7600U, 512 GB) Convertible - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Ich bin damit sehr glücklich. Es muss nur das neueste Bios drauf, damit man im
Convertiblemodus die Leistung höher bekommt. Dazu habe ich mit XTU die Spannung
um 100mV reduziert und das Powerlimit auf 20W erhöht. Das Ding rennt merklich
besser.  Ich nutze es immer zum handschriftlichen Ergänzen in Präsentationen.
Da ist es Gold wert, das geht so schnell in pdf Dokumenten

Gibt es mit i5, i7, 256GB und 500GB SSD, 8 und 16GB RAM sowie unterschiedlichen
WIN Versionen und mit und ohne Finderprint
Notebooks mit Hersteller: Toshiba, Klasse: Convertible Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jooschka (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Ich finde es recht schwer in dem Bereich ... 
Nach langer Suche habe ich für ein Familienm,itglied das HP Envy x360 mit Ryzen 5 in Betrieb genommen. Mit USB3.1 auf HDMI/DVI/USB-Hub-Adapter für den Heimarbeitsplatz ist es auch mit den wenigen Anschlüssen sinnvoll nutzbar.
HP Envy x360 13-ag0005ng (4JS64EA#ABD)
Ich bin recht angetan von dem Gerät, wenn man nicht grade lange Dauerlast anliegen hat rennt dass Ding.
Gibt auch Modelle mit Intel, da tut sich im Prinzip nichts.


----------



## RtZk (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Falls ihr die Vorlesungen dann schon im Vorfeld bekommt ist ein Gerät mit Stift sinnvoll, falls das nicht der Fall ist einfach ein ganz normales Notebook.
Wenn ich das hier schon wieder lese :
"In immer mehr Vorlesungen herrscht Laptop-Verbot, weil die Dinger nerven", 
 ist Unsinn hoch 10, erst recht in Informatik Vorlesungen, einfach ignorieren.

Bei Lenovo würde ich an der Stelle auch mal schauen, bei denen gibt es wenigstens noch 2 USB Anschlüsse.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Hab mir damals vor Studium das 12er Macbook geholt, weil mir mein Macbook Pro zu groß & klobig war. Im Nachhinein ist es ganz okay, jedoch beneide ich die Ipad-Pro / Surface Nutzer doch schon sehr oft um Ihre Touch+Stift Funktion.
Gerade in Mathe bzw Statistik Stochastik etc ist es schon geschickt auch mal ein Schaubild darstellen zu können oder aber in vorhanden Skripten Dinge hinzufügen zu können und zwar nicht über die Kommentarfunktion von Adobe.

Ich werde mir für das nächste Theoriesemester das Surface Book 2 holen, damit sollte das Werkeln ideal möglich sein. Außerdem hat es die vollwertige Tastatur im Gegensatz zum normalen Surface Klapp Gedöns.

Laptopverbot gibt es übrigens überhaupt nicht, weder in der DHBW noch in der Uni Stuttgart bei Informatik, von anderen hätte ich das auch noch nicht gehört. Ohne Notebook steht man einfach absolut außen vor. Aufgaben, Skripte etc. gibt es alles nur noch via Moodle oder den Homepagen der Profs.


Viel Glück bei deinem Studium! Und ja das hat alles keinen Sinn was wir hier lernen, aber es geht ja schließlich nur um den Zettel den man am Ende bekommt 



*Auf ebay gibts die SurfaceBooks manchmal als Rückläufer über Gewerblich mit Garantie auch in der i7 Version günstig, vielleicht wäre das ja was für dich :3


----------



## Zocker_Boy (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Ich hatte während des Studiums (bin jetzt im 5. Semester) nur eine einzige Vorlesung, wo der Prof tatsächlich ein allgemeines Tablet- und Laptop-Verbot ausgesprochen hat und das war in Elektrotechnik. Der wollte wohl vermeiden, dass in den hinteren Reihen während der Vorlesung gezockt und Blödsinn gemacht wird. Wobei das auch ein Fach ist, wo einem ein Laptop tatsächlich nicht allzu viel nützt.
Die meisten Dozenten teilen dagegen die Unterlagen via Moodle oder spielen sogar mal ne Runde Kahoot 

Zum Display: Von 4K rate ich für produktives Arbeiten ab. Die meisten Programme wie MS Office, JS Designer oder Adobe Photoshop/InDesign skalieren in der hohen Auflösung noch zu schlecbt. Da sitzt du dann quasi mit ner Lupe vor dem Display. Ein gutes Full HD Display reicht.

Java und C++ sind recht CPU-lastig, da ist ein Quad-Core-Prozessor sicher kein Fehler. Würde da auch Richtung HP Elitebook oder dergleichen gehen.


----------



## tatACC (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Vielen lieben dank für die Antworten.

Lustiger Weise war es tatsächlich bei mir bei einer meiner ersten Algorithmen-Vorlesung so das gesagt wurde das Laptops und Smartphones dumm machen und wir sie deswegen alle wegpacken sollen, sonst fängt der Dozent nicht an zu.... dozieren ~~
War aber zum Glück nur ein komischer Professor bisher, der an sicht auch recht schlecht Unterrichtet und vermutlich eigl. kein bock drauf hat. Gibt auch kein Skript oder Folien, nur Tafel.

Der Hinweiß zum evtl. doch nicht so praktischen 4K Display hat mir sehr geholfen einfach doch nen normales FHD Display zu nehmen. Hab dann nochmal kurz überlegt ob dann nicht doch vlt. die Envy Variante von HP oder doch das Surface Book 2 hole, mich dann aber jetzt doch einfach für das HP Elitebook x360 G3 entschieden.
HP EliteBook x360 1030 G3 5DF52ES 33,78 cm Convertible: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer(1370€)
obwohl vom gefühlten wollen haben nen Surface Book 2 auch schon recht toll gewesen wär.
Nur Preis/Leistung schien mir einfach hier viel zu gut, frag mich aber trotzdem warum es nicht ne Variante mitn i5, 8GB RAM und ner 256 GB Platte für 250€ weniger gibt :O

Oki, das wars dann, Dankeschööön


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*



tatACC schrieb:


> HP EliteBook x360 1030 G3 5DF52ES 33,78 cm Convertible: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer(1370€)


Das sieht nach einem Betrugsangebot über den Marktplatz aus.  Da musst Du bei Amazon sehr aufpassen

Schau immer bei diesem Anbieter, der ist im Gegensatz zu Amazon seriös. Da sollte man auf
Wochenangebote warten, das lohnt
HP EliteBook x360 1030 G3, i5, 8 GB RAM, 256 GB SSD, Exklusiv für Azubis, Studenten, Schüler & Lehrkräfte bei notebooksbilliger.de


Technisch ist das schon etwas ganz feines:
Test HP EliteBook x360 1030 G3 (i5-8250U. FHD) Convertible - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## tatACC (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Ja hatte ich auch kurz überlegt, aber zumindest hab ich die modell nummer bei HP gefunden.(wenn auch nicht auf geizhals)
das angebot von notebooksbilliger.de kenn ich campuspoint hat quasi genau das gleiche.

dachte halt nur für 30 euro weniger noch doppelte RAM, ne etwas bessere CPU und doppelter SSD speicher........ klang halt gut :s
und dann noch lieferung mis Montag.

ich habs jetzt einfach mal storniert. ist vielleicht doch das vernünftigere und hole mir jetzt die etwas schwächere version für ein wenig mehr geld, evtl ersparts mir ja wirklich ne menge frust.
den speicher brauch ich vermutlich eh nicht. auch nicht in 5 jahren ^^

danke auch dafür


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*



tatACC schrieb:


> ich habs jetzt einfach mal storniert.


War eh nur ein Lockangebot

Derzeit nicht verfügbar.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Hö? Bei mir ist es da, und der Verkäufer ist Amazon.de selbst, also hat man auch keine Probleme was Rückabwicklung oder sonst was angeht. 
Betrug findet ja vornehmlich durch die anderen auf Amazon agierenden Händler statt, die sich stetig neue Konten machen ...


----------



## RtZk (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Wenn ihr keine Skripte bekommt, dann nimm einen dünnes Ultrabook, mit einem Stift (für den Laptop) würde ich da nicht schreiben, solange du das 10 Finger System beherrschst bist du deutlich schneller mit einer Tastatur als mit einem Stift.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn ihr keine Skripte bekommt, dann nimm einen dünnes Ultrabook, mit einem Stift (für den Laptop) würde ich da nicht schreiben, solange du das 10 Finger System beherrschst bist du deutlich schneller mit einer Tastatur als mit einem Stift.



Bei den Stiften geht es nicht um das mitschreiben ... Es geht viel mehr um das markieren, Tabellen erstellen, Grafiken, Graphen in Mathe etc, und das geht mit einem Stift 100Mal besser als mit einem Touchpad


----------



## Jooschka (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Ich weis nicht, aber ich finde es in der Preis und Leistungsklasse sowie dieser Baugröße nicht sinnvoll, eine Intel-CPU + dedizierte Grafikkarte á lá GTX 1030 als Unterbau zu verwenden. Die 1030 ist nicht wirklich nennenswert stärker als die integrierte Intel-Grafik und verbraucht nur unnötig Strom. 
Entweder i5/i7 mit deren iGPU UHD 620 oder Ryzen 5/7 mit Vega iGPU oder (was es in der Baugröße kaum (bezahlbar) gibt) mit mindestens 'ner 1050 als dedizierte GraKa... 
Meine Eckdaten sähen für 12-13" so aus:
"Ab Quad-Core" - "16GB" - "DDR4" - "1920x1080"
Der Rest ergibt sich von selbst: 
Notebooks im Preisvergleich
Klar kann man auch noch was sparen, 16GB Ram sind nicht unbedingt wirklich nötig. Allerdings sind diese in der Baugröße immer häufiger verlötet und damit nicht erweiterbar... falls man die dann doch braucht gibts n neues Gerät...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*



kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Hö? Bei mir ist es da...


Jetzt ist es bei mir auch wieder da und mit fünf Exemplaren lieferbar. Wenn es Amazon direkt ist, ist das Angebot ok.



Jooschka schrieb:


> eine Intel-CPU + dedizierte Grafikkarte á lá GTX 1030 als Unterbau zu verwenden.


Verbaut ist keine GT 1030
_Beschreibung Grafikkarte    Intel UHD _

Theoretisch mag ich die Ryzen APUs lieber, sie sollen, was man liest, aber erheblich mehr Treiberprobleme machen


----------



## seahawk (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Ich rate unseren Studenten immer - kauft einen billigen Convertible oder Laptop für die Uni und einen Desktop für daheim. Wir vermitteln denen dann meist Leasingrückläufer aus unserem Betrieb - momentan halt Intel i5/i7 der 4X00 Generation mit 128GB SSD und 1-2TB HDD von Lenovo als Desktop. Die meisten holen sich dann MS Surfacegeräte oder nehmen Leasingrückläufer ala Acer Switch usw.

Das erzieht sie zu ordentlicher Datensicherung und Datenhaltung und wer mal das Chaos erlebt hat, wenn kurz vor der BA-Arbeit der Laptop geklaut wird, weiß das System zu schätzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*



seahawk schrieb:


> wer mal das Chaos erlebt hat, wenn kurz vor der BA-Arbeit der Laptop geklaut wird, weiß das System zu schätzen.


Sicherheitskopien, Sicherheitskopien, Sicherheitskopien und diese an unterschiedlichen Orten, Zu meiner Studienzeit ging eine Windhose durch den Botanischen Garten und zerstörte einige Gewächshäuser mit Versuchen. Dort lagen von einer Freundin der Rechner und die Sicherungskopien räumlich zusammen. Alles war in Mors....


----------



## Leob12 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*



tatACC schrieb:


> Vielen lieben dank für die Antworten.
> 
> Lustiger Weise war es tatsächlich bei mir bei einer meiner ersten Algorithmen-Vorlesung so das gesagt wurde das Laptops und Smartphones dumm machen und wir sie deswegen alle wegpacken sollen, sonst fängt der Dozent nicht an zu.... dozieren ~~
> War aber zum Glück nur ein komischer Professor bisher, der an sicht auch recht schlecht Unterrichtet und vermutlich eigl. kein bock drauf hat. Gibt auch kein Skript oder Folien, nur Tafel.
> ...



Du bist Student in Deutschland? 
Dein Notebook zum Leben - CampusPoint - Notebooks fuer Studenten, Schueler, Lehrkraefte und natuerlich alle Anderen
Hier gibt es nämlich Rabatt und an manche Lenovo-Konfigurationen kommt man sonst nicht. 

Ich finde den Ansatz: Desktop zuhause und Laptop/Tablet für die Uni auch recht geschickt. Du könntest dir sowas wie ein Lenovo T480 holen, das hat viele Anschlüsse, eine super Tastatur, der Bildschirm ist zwar nicht berühmt, aber es kostet halt "nur" so um die 900€. Den Akku kannst du da auch ganz leicht wechseln. Ansonsten gibt es da das T480s, mobiler, teurer, besserer Bildschirm, aber kein Wechselakku. 

Zum Mitschreiben würde ich wenn schon sowas wie ein Surface empfehlen, es ist halt einfach flach, das 3:2 Seitenverhältnis ist auch super da man nach unten hin einfach mehr Platz hat und mehr sieht, außerdem ist es flacher als die Lösung von 360°-Ultrabooks.


----------



## tatACC (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

sooooooooooo....... nochmal storniert. Hab jetzt doch das ding von Amazon gekauft für 1370€

war selbst erstaund das ich beim durchforsten von Notebooksbilliger oder Campuspoint nichts vergleichbares vom Preis/Leistung her gefunden habe, trotz sonder Campus modelle.
Auf Campuspoint gibst zB das ThinkPad x380 Yoga mit ähnlicher Hardware, verfügt aber über nen schlechteres Display(was mir wichtig ist), schwächeres gehäuse und ist im allgemeinen auch etwas lauter und sogar noch etwas schwerer.
20LJS02W00, Lenovo ThinkPad(R) X380 Yoga fuer Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fuer Studenten, Schueler, Lehrkraefte und natuerlich alle Anderen
Nen vergleichbares Modell von HP kostet 230€ mehr
4QZ13ES#ABD, HP Campus EliteBook x360 1030 G3 Sondermodell - CampusPoint - Notebooks fuer Studenten, Schueler, Lehrkraefte und natuerlich alle Anderen
auf Notebooksbilliger.de sogar nochmal 30€ mehr
HP EliteBook x360 1030 G3, i5, 16 GB RAM, 512 GB SSD, Exklusiv für Azubis, Studenten, Schüler & Lehrkräfte bei notebooksbilliger.de

Nen guten Desktop hab ich auch zuhause und werd prinzipell vieles auch via DropBox an beiden Systemen bearbeiten. Nur sind da auch meine Spiele zum Zocken drauf und da is manchmal meine willenskraft nicht die beste. Weswegen es schon ganz gut ist einfach mal in die Bibliothek zu gehen und dort Stundenlang undgestört und flüssig arbeiten zu können. Aber guter Einwurf.

Nen Surface book 2 hätte ich mir gerne geholt. find da das Display subjektiv sogar etwas besser und das theorethische abnehmen vom Bildschirm ist auch nett, auch wenn da bloß für 2h saft drauf sein soll. Ansonsten ist es tatsächlich dicker und schwerer als wie das HP elitebook x360 g3 und zudem auch spürbar teurer mit ähnlicher Hardware drin

bei den lenovo dingern konnte mich leider keins davon überzeugen wirklich das beste zu sein, überall abstriche die ich hätte machen müssen und zudem gibt es zuviele verschiedene modelle wo mir teils nicht ganz klar war wo jetzt der genaue unterschied ist bzw warum dafür jetzt nen anderen namen für braucht.


----------



## claster17 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Eventuell musst du wie bei meinem Spectre x360 noch die Windows-Precision-Treiber per Hand nachinstallieren.
Enable precision touchpad on HP Spectre x360 (2017) and other devices. : Windows10


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Ich würd zum Surface oder zum HP greifen. Hast dir schon ganz gute rausgesucht. Surfaces sind teuer aber gut. Für das HP gibt's auch nen ganz guten Stift wenn du das willst. 
Beide reichen zum programmieren mehr als locker. Bein Surface musste halt auf die RAM-Ausstattung schauen wenn du VMs laufen lassen willst. Die 8GB im HP gehen schon. Ne Linux-VM braucht ja nicht so viel. (meine auf Arbeit läuft mit 4GB. Für QT Creator reichts)

*Edit* ich seh grad, das Surface Book 2 kommt mit min 8GB... nvm.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

Das EliteBook X360 hat halt PWM-Flickering. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tatACC (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Kaufentscheidung Laptop für Studium(Informatik) - Convertable sinnvoll ?*

so. hab's jetzt.

PMW flicken is mir bisher subjektiv nicht störend aufgefallen. in Test hiess es auch das das erst ab unter 60% Helligkeit auftreten soll.

nur die ausleuchtung is je nach lichteinwirkung und Blickwinkel nicht ganz gleichmäßig.

Touchscreen mit Stift funktioniert super.

ansonsten krass das das gleiche Gerät unter dem selben Link jetzt 1799 kostet. also 400€ mehr.

hatte ich scheinbar viel Glück. für den Preis isses vermutlich zu teuer. da dann doch lieber nen spectre oder x320 Yoga oder so.

ansonsten vom Preis unabhängig bin ich damit jetzt sehr zufrieden. auch die Verarbeitung scheint Top.
kann ich so also erstmal weiter empfehlen


----------

